# Tahquamenon falls



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

the wife and I are headed up there memorial weekend. Can anyone tell me what conditions are around there? I’m hearing it’s flooded? Also we never been there so if anyone would recommend some sights to see nearby it will be appreciated.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Whitefish point and the shipwreck museum. Crisp point lighthouse is very cool. Mouth of the Two Hearted for rock picking and just sheer beauty.

Kisutch

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder

God Bles Dr Howard Tanner


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.oswaldsbearranch.com/


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Was kind of disappointed with the bear ranch but my kids loved it. Big Spring is pretty cool. Second Crisp Point. You drive through the where the big fire was a couple years ago to get there and it's like an apocalyptic wasteland as all the big trees are dead. 

If you like driving, H-58 is a fun road.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I was at the falls Friday. There is a lot of volume flowing right now. There will be even more since we received a lot of rain over the weekend. No flooding on any of the walkways, so you'll be okay there. The trail between the upper and lower falls is closed due to flooding. As stated, drive H-58 and stop at all the observation spots. There's some pretty neat scenery west of Grand Marais. Have fun.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

How is fishing on the Lower Falls with a small boat from the livery there?


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

View attachment 402283














Thanks for all the tips guys. We hit whitefish point, the ship wreck museum, taquamenon falls, the Oswald bear ranch, went to Munising and did the pictured rocks tour by kayak then took the H-58 to Grand Marais(nice ride, better if I was on my bike). Tried to get to the crisp point light house but the road there was all muddied out and we didn’t have my truck we had the wife’s car. Had a great time and good weather


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. A few years back we ATV, mid-end summer the back way to Crisp Point. Surprised to see must have been a 100 people there sunning swimming on the beach ect. Light house was open got to climb to the top pretty good view


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Drove by the Oswald ranch yesterday. I have been all over the UP but yesterday was the first time I have ever been to Newberry and north.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Drove by the Oswald ranch yesterday. I have been all over the UP but yesterday was the first time I have ever been to Newberry and north.


My kids love the Bear Ranch. They are asking to go back this year. If we go I am thinking about heading to the falls too. Been many years, but they are cool and I have never tried fishing there.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We were up kayaking the big lake this weekend. Went from muskellunge lake to the mouth of the two hearted. Drove out to crisp point to check out the road the place was a zoo, cars trucks and campers every where. Went back Monday but between the waves and rain decided to pass on paddling back to the two hearted. It is still a long paddle home but we're gaining on it.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> How is fishing on the Lower Falls with a small boat from the livery there?


Was just there and the boat livery was closed off, did not ask the concession folks if I would fish off their dock.


----------

